# MAJOR problems with ATITool (all versions)



## Assimilator (Apr 6, 2005)

I promised some logfiles in the 0.24 beta 6 thread, but since this is such a serious problem, I figured it would make more sense to post it in the general ATITool forum.

Basically, ATITool does not work for me anymore. AT ALL. I have installed 0.0.23, 0.24b1, 0.24b6, 0.24b7 and they *all* give the *exact same* errors, as illustrated by the images below:

findMax error on startup:






Find max core/mem (gives artifacts whenever used):





"Scan for artifacts":





0.0.23 worked fine, *until* I installed 0.24 beta 1 over it - then these problems started. I did a complete uninstall + reboot of 0.24b1, then a reinstall + reboot of 0.0.23, and 0.0.23 was then messed up as well. Also, no matter what version of ATITool I use, it complains that I have Temporal AA enabled - when I know that I don't.

I have tried changing my drivers between Catalyst 5.3, techPowerUp softmod 5.3, Omega Drivers 2.5.97a - it hasn't helped. I've used Driver Cleaner to delete all traces of drivers, then reinstalled new drivers, then reinstalled ATITool, but it's still f**ked up.

I'm going to try the latest Omega Drivers 2.6.12 (Catalyst 5.2) today, and see if that helps.

Any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

sounds like a modded card problem .. does it appear with 4 pipelines too?


----------

